# Giant Rainforest Mantid: Hierodula majuscula. Great pics!



## chrisso81 (Sep 8, 2010)

Found a few pics of this guy which I'd forgotten about, thought I'd share!


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 8, 2010)

man thats cool where do u get them from and what licence do u need


----------



## euphorion (Sep 8, 2010)

you can buy them online or at some pet stores, dont need a licence for them, at least not in QLD...


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 8, 2010)

thanks shooshoo do u have a rough price range and i can see they eat crickets


----------



## Sock Puppet (Sep 8, 2010)

Have kept common mantis before (just caught from the garden), they like normal crickets but loved the black lawn crickets I'd catch as I was mowing the lawn. Same went for a huntsman spider my brother kept. Dunno why the black crickets were so enticing, they just were. (maybe 'cause they were bigger & fatter?)


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 8, 2010)

They eat just about anything that moves. By the way, the mantid in cgrisso's pics is a nymph, the winged adults are big and impressive.


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 8, 2010)

ok thanks michael


----------

